# Has anybody tried this, as he seems to doing everything that you would advise against



## daftpunk (Jan 31, 2017)

My friend in another country is doing this what do you think his chances are of success!!!


A friend of mine was determined to make 12-1 veg and 6-18 flower work for him.
He germinated 48 x outta 50 x seeds 7 x different strains and transplanted them into giant jiffies.
He then vegged them for 2wks under T5s running 15 mins on 15 mins off.
Then potted on into 1.5gal pots of coco.
Then he started his Gas Lamp Regime of Lighting.
1 week under a 600MH at (12hrs on 5.5hrs off 1hr on 5.5hrs off).
2 weeks under 2x 600MH's (12hrs on 5.5hrs off 1hr on 5.5hrs off)
Then he topped, cloned and transplanted to 3 gallon pots of coco.
Two weeks under 6x 600w mixed MH/HPS (12hrs on 5.5hrs off 1hr on 5.5hrs off) before flipping to flowering mode of 6hrs on 18hrs off. 
His room size is 10' x 10' with 6x 600w (3600W) housed in 1m parabolic shades.
From the 48 x seedlings he now has 20 x flowering females in  3 gallon plastic bag pots of straight canna coco that he hand waters 3 x times per 6hr day, with a 2 part feed, to what he'd call a slight weep or basically zero intentional runoff.
Last week he noticed slight signs of nutrient burn and has hand flushed them all with 1.2ec @ 6ph.
He has been selectively defoliating since transplanting into the 3 gallon bags.
he also has kept his lamps way above head height since switching from T5s to MH and HPS, he is 6' 5 tall btw.
He has also been running a scary high relative humidity %  following the vapour deficit chart and freely admits his room is not yet 100% tuned in or setup and needs to improve his intake and cooling system.
What do you think his plants will look like after an 8 week veg period and now @ 2weeks flower using those weird light schedules, he keeps saying he will send me some photosbut has not yet done so.
I think he is probably a little embarrassed, lol,   Do you think he is crazy to grow like this folks.:rofl::bolt::laugh:
Daftpunk


----------



## yarddog (Jan 31, 2017)

ima need pics     pics tell the tale


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2017)

All I know is I need a nap just reading his schedule.  Why? He is having fun maybe?


----------



## yarddog (Jan 31, 2017)

i just want the easiest way to grow weed.


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2017)

This from some guy on FaceBook. Zombie plants or some such nonsense. It doesn't work! Honestly, if it worked there are tons of professional growers that would be doing it...and guess what....they're not doing it.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm sure he will come back with great pics that wont prove crap.


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 31, 2017)

I have done a number of experiments with lighting and manipulating the circadian rhythm and every method produced inferior results. Like umbra said, if there was a better way, all the pros would be doing it that way.

The truth is, the best way to produce top herb is to dial in all the factors we already know about. You get your temps, nutes, RH and all the other stuff in line and you'll produce about as good a weed as is possible from that strain.

I think it's good that people try new things. I myself, do more experimenting than traditional growing. But as far as what we know now, it doesn't get much better than dialing the traditional factors that we know about already.

Zombie plants????? LOL Where DO we get these names. LOL


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2017)

It's a scam. If your seeds hermi or flower or look like crap, it's because you have inferior seeds and only his seeds are any good. LOL


----------



## Kraven (Jan 31, 2017)

Took me way to long to develop a solid plan that gives superior results every time, lots of tweaking here and there....I call **.


----------



## SHOT (Feb 1, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> All I know is I need a nap just reading his schedule.  Why? He is having fun maybe?


LOL :banana:
I still believe that this light cycle is stressing more than growing bigger yield actually.


----------



## yarddog (Feb 1, 2017)

i like to pour an eight ounce glass of sweet milk in my pots every 7 waterings. helps build good strong branches


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2017)

Yes YD, along with that milk, I read to mine every night.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 1, 2017)

I turn my lights on and off every 23.27 minutes. Then during the brief dark period i run naked through the canopy pretending im in that movie Apocalypto. Therefore trichomes.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 1, 2017)

Flowering has to do with the hours of interrupted darkness a plant gets.  Most need at least 10 hours of uninterrupted dark to flower properly.  Experimenting is great, but you are not going to change the biology of the plant.  I expect this light regime will result in a lot of hermies.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2017)

Lesso said:


> I turn my lights on and off every 23.27 minutes. Then during the brief dark period i run naked through the canopy pretending im in that movie Apocalypto. Therefore trichomes.




Therefore trichomes!!! That was a great laugh thank you.


----------



## daftpunk (Feb 1, 2017)

Ok so my friend replied to your replies with this.

Hi everyone


Please bear with me as it had never been intention to debate the reasons behind my decision to experiment with light schedules that differ from what many growers would consider to be the norm.


I'd also like to take this moment to say that I've been a productive Cannabis grower for nearly 30 years, this is certainly not my 1st rodeo. I've been a professional grower for close on 26 yrs, meaning that I pay all my bills and put food on my families table by growing.


I'll try and explain my reasoning for experimenting before allowing my good friend to show you any current pictures from my grow room.


I had known about the so called Gas Lamp schedule of 12-1 for many years but did not experiment with it until last Summer 2016 when I successfully re-veg'd some Heritage 100% Sativa's that I had grown outside using Light Dep techniques. These plants had been grown in 1.5 gal pots to purposely keep them small. To my amazement the re-veg process began to become evident within just 2 weeks as small twisted leafs began to develop and the plants re-veg'd much faster then I'd ever imagined possible.


At the same time my second od light dep had begun flowering and I had been removing male plants from my garden.


This is when I decide to 1st trial the 6-18 light flowering schedule, using 3 male plants from my light dep garden.

I did so &#8220;inside&#8221; using T5 lights.

Once again I was surprised to see the males successfully bloom and produce pollen on nicely proportioned plants within a time scale that I'd consider normal.


It was at this point that I decided to expand upon my male flowering trial and to continue to experiment with flowering female plants indoors while using 6-18


Unknown to me my good friend DaftPunk posted a picture here of the very early flowering girls


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74296


Not a very flattering picture and one just quickly snapped with my cellphone while using growroom blue shades to attempt to color correct the picture. This picture was never intended to be posted on any forum.


From the responses here it was clear that only one person &#8220;Sopappy&#8221; was truly openminded while the rest appeared to make judgement based upon hear say with their negativity and nay say attitudes.


@Sopappy Have you continued to use 12-1 for veg and have you tried 6-18 flower yet ?


However, I did harvest and while it was not my best harvest to date it inspired me to continue using 6-18 for flowering and 12-1 for veg.


Once again my good friend DaftPunk brought it to your attention that I was continuing to use these controversial lighting schedules and once again most of you have attempted to shoot it down with negativity, some even calling the schedules a &#8220;scam&#8221; calling Bull Manure and suggesting that this is &#8220;stressing&#8221; my plants and Rosebud appears confused about DaftPunks description of my grow cycle to date.







@Rosebud, while the light schedule may have you confused, I'll try and clarify for you.


During veg


I used 15mins on and 15mins off while using T5s


As soon as the seedlings had out grown my T5 lamp I began using Metal Halides which are unsuitable for a 15 min on and off cycle, so I began to use the more appropriate 12-1 cycle.


As the seedlings increased in size I continued to space them apart trying my very best to not allow them to touch one another. I did this and do this because imo it helps to create compact bushy plants.


When vegging plants become crowded and are touching each other the tendency is for them to stretch. I wanted to avoid as much stretch as possible and grow decent sized bushes before flipping to flower.


So with this in mind this is why I moved on from one 4'x1' T5 unit to one 600w then 2x 600w and finally 6x 600w while in veg as I continued to space the plants apart in an effort to keep them from becoming into contact with each other and the walls of my grow space.


My intention had been to flower the plants in a 10' x 8' space within my 10'x10' flower room. However after reading &#8220;Coco Trees&#8221; on icmag by DJM I decide to spread my shades and plants to cover the full 10' x 10' room.


My room is now it it's 3rd week of flower and appears to be growing very healthily as the females are starting to form nice flower bud sites.


I am not trying to suggest that this is the &#8220;Best&#8221; way to garden but to date I have to say that the power savings that I am making are a huge influence on why I am continuing to experiment with this method.


Essentially I am flowering a 10' x 10' room while using (approximately) ½ the power of a conventional room by flowering at just 6hrs per day.


If you are interested in making substantial power savings while growing I'd like to suggest that you take the time to read some of the following links.
When There Is Too Much Light



Joe Pietri 12-1 advanced growing


please note while I'm not fond of Joe or his marketing practices I am grateful for him bringing to my attention the 6-18 flowering cycle. On a side note his group has 5365 members, this forum has 153 active members.


Grow Like Joe


this is Joe's own site and I'd like to suggest that you take just 5 mins to read this one page


For those of you that are truly open minded and curious about these lighting schedules, the power savings that you can make by using them, but are cautious may I suggest that you first experiment with the Gas lamp schedule for veg.


You can use this for seedlings, cuttings and to re-veg your plants.


For those wishing to experiment further, why not experiment with the 6-18 Flowering cycle with male plants, as I did. Doing so would not interrupt your current flowering girls and would demonstrate what can be achieved by using this light schedule.


For those of you that think this is a scam or call Bull manure or believe that I'm overly stressing my plants and not making substantial power savings, please carry on with your own schedules without spreading negativity on a process that you have not personally tried.


Daftpunk


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2017)

Hey, i love that you are growing, but as an outdoor and indoor grower, we try to mimic the great outdoors with the sunshine.  I see no reason to try your way as that isn't how it is done in nature.  BUT, like I said, go for it... I want the whole world to grow.. I just don't know why you would do all that.  I save power by growing outdoors or now using led... Good luck to you. Seriously, I wish only the best for you. I am just too much of a farm girl.


----------



## daftpunk (Feb 1, 2017)

It's not always possible to grow outdoors rose as we have 4 seasons in europe and only 1 being useful for mj growing outdoors, i understand your reluctance to accept this method but sit back and enjoy the roadshow i shall document it with photos and comments be them good or bad, lol.
Daftpunk


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2017)

But I have tried it. I read everything Joe had to say and his seeds. I also have been growing more than 30 years. I also compete in the most discriminating cannabis consumer arena in the Central Valley dispensary market. NO ONE uses this method. I am also a scientist and it is bull manure, plain and simple. I use UC Davis think tank agricultural research as a basis for my grows, not a bunch pseudo science with little real world repeatable results. If you are interested in real discussions about growing cannabis, we are here. If you know everything about growing cannabis, then there is little here for you to learn.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2017)

daftpunk said:


> It's not always possible to grow outdoors rose as we have 4 seasons in europe and only 1 being useful for mj growing outdoors, i understand your reluctance to accept this method but sit back and enjoy the roadshow i shall document it with photos and comments be them good or bad, lol.
> Daftpunk



Great idea, I will enjoy the roadshow.. Thank you.


----------



## daftpunk (Feb 1, 2017)

Umbra, please don't shoot the messenger lol so effectively you are admitting you are a drug dealer:yay:
daftpunk


----------



## daftpunk (Feb 1, 2017)

Fresno, well Colorado, my daughter and her fiancee are going to move there from the uk to live in Colorado in the not too distant future, Green Card Will Be No Problem.
daftpunk


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2017)

daftpunk said:


> Umbra, please don't shoot the messenger lol so effectively you are admitting you are a drug dealer:yay:
> daftpunk


 No that is not what I said, nor is it what I meant. I am licensed by the state of California as a medical cannabis grower. And I take it seriously, because I grow medicine.


----------



## daftpunk (Feb 1, 2017)

I am an illegal cannabis grower in the U.K. and i too grow for peoples medicine and would you believe it i do it for free not even a wage for my toils and moreso i am always lots of £'s out of pocket for being so nice, so not everyone is innit for profit.:joint4:
Daftpunk


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2017)

Good for you my friend. Awesome to know ppl help others for reasons besides profit. Thats what its all about when it comes to MMJ.
I hate it when i hear ppl say the grow weed to HELP sick ppl,,,just as long as they pay top dollar for their meds that is. Lol


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> Good for you my friend. Awesome to know ppl help others for reasons besides profit. Thats what its all about when it comes to MMJ.
> I hate it when i hear ppl say the grow weed to HELP sick ppl,,,just as long as they pay top dollar for their meds that is. Lol


 I don't set the price of meds, the market does.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2017)

Not talking bought you Umbra. You grow Weed for profit,,never heard you say you were in it for the Sick Patients Bro.


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2017)

When my mother was dying I gave weed to her and the other members of her cancer support group. Everyone I gave weed to, sold it for a huge profit. Changed me forever!


----------



## daftpunk (Feb 1, 2017)

I have a few friends along with my eldest brother who has the worst most aggressive form of MS and nothing can be done for him, just 5 years ago you would have thought he has a good solid physique like an older rugby player now 5 years later he is at deaths door and probably weighs 6 stone or less, i also have many friends with nerve damage along with MS sufferers but one in particular spends his time getting drunk yet would not for one moment think hey i should offer daftpunk a few quid for his troubles and his free weed, i'm all for helping others but i am no sucker either but seeing what my brother has/is going through and this particular MS sufferer has also been diagnosed with the later stages of the exact same aggressive form of MS as my brother so i cannot turn a blind eye to his problem.
Anyway i work for myself so can afford to grow and lose money in the process as i consider it a hobby and it does chill me out even though i am chilled 24/7 and i hardly even touch the weed.
Daftpunk


----------



## daftpunk (Feb 1, 2017)

Your own Mother sold the weed you gave her, damn like mother like son.:clap:
You are just another Norcalhal Umbra.
Daftpunk


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 1, 2017)

Too confusing for me. I get happy results with 24hrs light during veg and 12/12 during flower, and I don't have to blow up a timer doing it. If it works for that guy then I think he should keep doing what works for him.


----------



## daftpunk (Feb 1, 2017)

I agree totally. he will post me some pics and he isn't in the habit of telling lies he has nothing to prove but he does hope he can dispel the myth of plants needing 12 hours of light to fruit and saying that i have personally read plants cannot take in more than 6 hours of light that is beneficial for better harvests.
daftpunk


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2017)

I live in a desert w long hot sunny days. Marijuana loves it. People do enjoy messing with the time to see if they can learn something new.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 1, 2017)

As long as were not saying it grows better, just cheaper, I'm sure it will work.
I've seen a lot of things work.


----------



## daftpunk (Feb 1, 2017)

Rose i hear you, but please be open minded and lets see what my friend can/cannot do with this lighting regime and then we can dismiss or clarify if it works.
daftpunk


----------



## daftpunk (Feb 1, 2017)

Growdude i'm/he is not saying it's better just more cost effective, electricity v yields compared to conventional 12/12 lighting so we will have to wait and see if this turns out favourably but i will post updates as and when he posts pics to me.
daftpunk


----------



## daftpunk (Feb 2, 2017)

Thank you so much Umbra

 your reply was perfect &#8220; But I have tried it &#8220; 
 it reminded me why I no longer post on Forums and prefer to spend my spare time reading white papers on Google Scholar or playing GTA 5

Unlike some, I've not been indoctrinated by popular beliefs that there is only one way of growing high quality Cannabis. 

I did supply some links that open minded, un-indoctrinated, people may find interesting, these links support my current beliefs about growing Cannabis, sadly DaftPunk didn't make them live.

&#8220;When There Is Too Much Light&#8221; is a nice start for sceptics and is not pseudo science.
h**p://www.plantphysiol.org/content/125/1/29.full

To recap;

I too was a sceptic

I experimented with these light schedules while flowering Males and while re-vegging female plants before attempting to flower a full garden. 

My 1st harvest was not my best but it proved to me that the schedule did work and most importantly the harvest did indeed cover my costs. 

My current grow looks as though it will blow my last harvest out of the water.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 2, 2017)

I couldn't get that site to load... If it works, that is awesome. I just say, why? I am pretty open minded.  After a few years on a site you see lots of new ways to grow..  Wish that would have loaded as I love science. I took 4 years of master gardeners classes at a local university. I love learning.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 2, 2017)

Try this Rose,,it will work this time.

http://www.plantphysiol.org/content/125/1/29.full


By the way,,very interesting read.


----------



## daftpunk (Feb 2, 2017)

Lol i changed TT to ** as i din't think active links were allowed.
It's very interesting tbh.
Daftpunk


----------



## daftpunk (Feb 2, 2017)

Umbra has left the house:bolt:
Daftpunk


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 2, 2017)

daftpunk said:


> Your own Mother sold the weed you gave her, damn like mother like son.:clap:
> You are just another Norcalhal Umbra.
> Daftpunk



damn, pretty cold bud....i am a care giver as well and its tough to tell who really needs it and who just likes getting high. i do feel better serving older people. i'm sorry, if i took a loss growing, i would only grow for someone close or maybe a friends relative. probably not at all.. without an upside there would be few growers. rather send cash.. don't mean to offend.. jmo.
also, what little i delt with him, i miss reading norcalhal. he seemed kind, willing to help and a very good grower.. again jmo


----------



## daftpunk (Feb 3, 2017)

I agree he seemed very educated especially in growing top notch herb, but i heard from a reliable source he sold out/joined forces with the big agro companies, which is what he used to preach against, lol.
daftpunk


----------



## yarddog (Feb 3, 2017)

so given the chance, you would have done so differently?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 3, 2017)

NCH is a business man. I have never heard him claim anything different. As a business man myself,,i understand one very important thing. Your business must change with the times,,or it will Fail. If you are someone who claims to be in It only for the sick ,,,then thats a totally different deal. Rose is an awesome lady that has helped many ppl with cancer,,including my Mom. She will not except any money ,because thats what is in her heart. Most who say they are all about the sick,,are lying basterds in it for the money.
Personally im tired of ppl using sick ppl as their excuse to legalize Weed. Most ppl with MMJ cards are no more sick then i am. Wish ppl would just be honest and say i wanna get high and its my right as a human being to live freely and enjoy the fruits of my labor,,,Period


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 3, 2017)

well said WH


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2017)

I have opinions. lol....   NCH is a friend of mine. he worked his butt off to get to where he is and he did it like WH says in a very smart way. He saw what was coming and got ahead of it.  I have a lot of respect for NCH.  That isn't "selling out"  I wish him the very best.

WH I believe all pot is medicine, if you just wanna get high, it is still medicine. It helps you some way every time you smoke.. just my opinion. Ps, your mom rocked.


----------



## daftpunk (Feb 3, 2017)

Yarddog yes in an ideal world i probably would relish the chance to grow weed, but i have issues with the end user being ripped off by the pharmacies, i know it's business both ways they buy off me then sell on for profit as a business but they do get greedy and it's possible i could get greedy too, so i'd have to say no and i wouldn't want to grow to sell as it annoys me the genuine sick people getting a raw deal.
Weedhopper i agree NCH was/is a businessman and was/is good at what he does, absolutely no doubt about his skills as a grower, but again greed got the better of him imho.

He had to my knowledge 4 x grow ops 90 x plants in each averaging 8oz per plant x far too much money i kmnow he has overheads massive one but do the maths on that lot of weed at cheap prices.
daftpunk


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2017)

I think before you call someone greedy you should know what you are talking about.  You heard from someone? really?

There was a huge need in Cali, and he got in front of it... He spent a ton of money setting up..   You sound a bit sour grapeish to me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 3, 2017)

Again,,,nobody i know that actually owns a business is out there trying to sale whatever product they have,,Cheap. Im in business to make every dime i can,and if i didnt,,,my business wouldn't last long and my guys would be out of a job. Im not greedy, ,,but im a professional and want to get paid like a professional. Setting my sites low is not in my personality. We should never Assume things Little Brother.  If you dont know NCH personally, ,,you are assuming he is Greedy,and not just a good business man. He has always been a very good friend to this forum,  and very helpfull. So i will have to judge him by what i know about him,,not what someone else tells me. And im not dogging you my friend,just giving you info i know to be fact from his actions on this forum, ,and ive been here since 2008.


----------



## yarddog (Feb 3, 2017)

funny how anymore when someone turns a nice profit peeps think they are greedy. what happened to capitalism? i can live off a few pennies, yet i have ambitions. i have dreams far bigger than a 20 year old car and a 3 room flat. sure i could make it on a little. but why stop there??  does that mean i am greedy?  there is a difference in making the most out of what you have, and flat cheating people.  NCH can turn a nice rewarding profit, and still keep his morals and standards. i applaud him in his skills, to be able to have the skills to grow, yet have the ability to have a good business sense about him. now that is talent. and he should get rewarded for his risks and toils.


----------



## daftpunk (Feb 3, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> I think before you call someone greedy you should know what you are talking about.  You heard from someone? really?
> 
> There was a huge need in Cali, and he got in front of it... He spent a ton of money setting up..   You sound a bit sour grapeish to me.


 
Btw i have met him twice.:vap-bobby_on_the_be

Yes Rosebud a ton of money setting it up and all earned from selling loads of weed and more than he was legally allowed to do so with your laws being you can make a living but not a killing thats why each time he did a grow he went to Las Vegas and won bigtime, in the u.k. this is called Money Laundering, as for sour grapes are you having a giraffe, i am a self made man, i retired @ 46 nine years ago officially but still have a business that i do do whenever the fancy takes me, i have no envy or jealousness of anyone man or beast i am a very happy person, you, it appears are not, Do i get banned soon for daring to question the all knowing Rosebud.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 3, 2017)

Rose has never banned anybody that i know of my friend.


As for as disagreeing with Rose 
Me and Rose do not agree on Religion or Politics,,and have plenty heated conversations. I am an Atheist that voted for political name :rofl:
,,,Rose is the exact opposite,,and guess what. She loves Weedhopper. Hell i talk to her on the phone when im traveling. She is just stating her opinion, ,nothing more, ,,nothing less my friend.
As for NCH making to much money according to the laws,,,now thats funny. We are all breaking the law according to the Federal Government . Who fking cares. I live in Texas where the only thing legal is caring guns and shooting ppl. :smoke1:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2017)

daftpunk said:


> Btw i have met him twice.:vap-bobby_on_the_be
> 
> Yes Rosebud a ton of money setting it up and all earned from selling loads of weed and more than he was legally allowed to do so with your laws being you can make a living but not a killing thats why each time he did a grow he went to Las Vegas and won bigtime, in the u.k. this is called Money Laundering, as for sour grapes are you having a giraffe, i am a self made man, i retired @ 46 nine years ago officially but still have a business that i do do whenever the fancy takes me, i have no envy or jealousness of anyone man or beast i am a very happy person, you, it appears are not, Do i get banned soon for daring to question the all knowing Rosebud.




No you do not!  And please, I am far from all knowing... Did you hear about my last year grow? I couldn't kill thrip... I know nothing.  I just happen to like NCH and have always wished him well. He was/is a pioneer.


----------



## umbra (Feb 3, 2017)

Haha multifarious you aren't fooling anyone


----------



## sopappy (Feb 4, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Yes YD, along with that milk, I read to mine every night.



That actually does help, Rose. I'm talking to my plants all the time, really close, down to the tops, both barrels, blasting away with a verbal tongue lashing of CO2 every time I'm in there. Grow! Ya bastids!! Are you male, you sunuva... ah, *** NOW?!? DRINK!! DAMMIT! DRINK!


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 4, 2017)

umbra said:


> Haha multifarious you aren't fooling anyone



You think? I remember Multi having better grammar and spelling.

Sure does have his attitude, though. LMAO


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 4, 2017)

What Avatar did Multi use? Im trying to remember.  Im getten old. Lol
Was it Burt Reynolds?


----------



## umbra (Feb 4, 2017)

Yes I believe it is he. Too many little clues. Hiding your ip address isn't fooling anyone, lol. Last time you were banned here, it was for life, right?


----------



## Growdude (Feb 4, 2017)

I was going to say this thread smells of Troll post from the very beginning.


----------



## umbra (Feb 4, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> What Avatar did Multi use? Im trying to remember. Im getten old. Lol
> Was it Burt Reynolds?


 I think that was 1 of them. He has had so many names and avatars, I can't keep track. How many times you been banned again. 10 times? I guess it depends which personality of the week he is.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 4, 2017)

Found this,,freaking Hick pulled no punches. :rofl:
http://cdn.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66960

Hell i just seen him over at Marijuana Culture. Same ole Multi. Lol
I see lots of ppl from MP drops in over there. Umbra you need to tell him next time you pop in over there to stop messen with us.:smoke1:.  I seen Orangesunshine over there.  4u i think has been there along time. Ozzy still runs it i think.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 4, 2017)

daftpunk said:


> Your own Mother sold the weed you gave her, damn like mother like son.:clap:
> You are just another Norcalhal Umbra.
> Daftpunk


 

I love it when fools think they know me or what I am about.

I have given more herb away then you have grown son, believe that.

Don't start to pretend that you even have a clue to what the Cannabis market is like in the US, let alone Cali, or Colorado for that matter. You have no idea. I just got back from Colorado this week.

Sold out? Ha. Leading the revolution bro. I work for me, no one else. I have 20 employees growing a product made in America sold to Americans. 
I am in process for a 44,000 sq/ft growing facility which will enable me to hire 3 times as many folks, let alone the Dispensaries and Manufacturing sites that I am working on.

Maybe you missed the Memo. Cannabis is out of the shadows in most of the US. If longtime Industry members, such as most all the folks on this forum, don't get involved and start up their own companies, Big Business will.

And as far as growing skillz...I have forgot more then you know bro. Stay stuck in the 90's with your lame light schedule and 80's strains. Good luck with that.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 4, 2017)

What up NCH? In Texas we have a saying "go big,,or go home" lol

You guys should be "Grow big or go home" yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 4, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> What up NCH? In Texas we have a saying "go big,,or go home" lol
> 
> You guys should be "Grow big or go home" yehaaaaaaaaa


 

How are you Hopper? Hope all is well Bro.

I stopped by the forum today, as I had a spare 10 minutes haha, and ran across this thread. I know I am doing well when I have haters.

Here is a pic of Some Lemon Tree about to get chopped next week. 
This thread needs some dank love. 

View attachment Lemon.jpg


----------



## umbra (Feb 4, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> Found this,,freaking Hick pulled no punches. :rofl:
> http://cdn.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66960
> 
> Hell i just seen him over at Marijuana Culture. Same ole Multi. Lol
> I see lots of ppl from MP drops in over there. Umbra you need to tell him next time you pop in over there to stop messen with us.:smoke1:. I seen Orangesunshine over there. 4u i think has been there along time. Ozzy still runs it i think.


 Ozzie's mom died of cancer recently and he is MIA. He told me he has been living wild on his mountain and some socialworker is trying to put him in a psych hospital.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 4, 2017)

Tell Ozzy i know the feeling,and im sending positive energy his way ,lost my Mom to cancer in September.
And Ozzy is a Wildman for sure.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 4, 2017)

Im doing fine NCH. Bro that Lemon Tree looks freaking nice. Good job. And stop making so much money you greedy basterd you. :rofl:


----------



## daftpunk (Feb 4, 2017)

I must have been out walking my dog when the memo came out, damn, i am gobsmacked my strains are not what you choose to grow, and are your strains any better than my strains, who decides on that factor!! You Hal!! i also give mine away FOC, i get pleasure from that, You carry on leading the revolution, lol hal and hey maybe we can meet up again if i come to live in Colorado in the not too distant future.
And do not fret i could get a green card tomorrow working in the field of 'medical research' and no not cannabis related, but real 'life changing' medical research if that was what i wanted, but i do prefer the u.k. to the usa.'
Btw i hate nobody, i do dislike some people such as bullies etc but i definately do not dislike anybody because they may have wealth, i just have no interest in peoples financial position as it has absolutely no bearing on my life, you obviously have the need to be a braggart regarding how successful you are!!!
Btw i am not who you all keep referring to as Multi and i do not hide my isp knowingly, maybe firefox does that which can only be a good thing.
Shall I get back on track with the "lame light schedule" and you hal can go do the groundwork for your 1 acre football pitch sized grow facility and i'll get on with giving my bud away and not having to work for a living.
daftpunk


----------



## daftpunk (Feb 4, 2017)

Hal with you and Rose being close friends how come she could not control thrips!! and you having forgotten more than i will ever know and not offering her your knowledge to eradicate these little pests.
Daftpunk


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 4, 2017)

Time to smoke weed and act like potheads guys.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 4, 2017)

Hey Hal, with all that new hiring going on can you make room for me when I come out?

50 years (next year) of personal growing experience. 20 years in my business dealing with bureaucrats from Washington and another 15 years running other people's businesses as a consultant.

Good trimmer, too! LOL

Hope to be out there looking for a place to live late this year. I can't afford to live here in the Midwest any more. I need to move to Cali where it's cheap to live. My utility bills in '16 were $7000. Over $2000 for water and sewer alone. I live in a tiny 1400 SF place.

Anyone in Cali paying $2000 a year for water bills? LOL 

Just went to the grocery store. Oranges were $1.00 EACH. How much are oranges in Cali? $18.99 a pound for choice rib eye steaks. Lettuce $3 a head. I look at the Ralph's grocery ads and everything in the food chain is way cheaper out there.

And, the sun shines every day there. It's 5F here at night. The toilets froze in one of my empty rental properties. I spent the day fixing frozen toilets. What did you peeps in Cali do today? Go to the beach? Maybe lay out and get a little tan. LOL

Yep, I'm on my way.


----------



## umbra (Feb 4, 2017)

My 1st water bill in CA was $75. In NJ it was $13. Oranges are free here. I have an orange tree, but gas is $.80/gal higher than NJ and State income tax and sales tax are higher also. It is forecasted for rain the next week. We have had record rain and cold temp, lol. Wait until it's 110 in the shade.


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 4, 2017)

NorCalHal said:


> How are you Hopper? Hope all is well Bro.
> 
> I stopped by the forum today, as I had a spare 10 minutes haha, and ran across this thread. I know I am doing well when I have haters.
> 
> ...



very nice to see u here hal. i miss your pics and comments. been hearing about lemon tree. smell and taste (bag appeal) is best ever, am hearing. your pic is glowing. a buddy in ma. just got some lemon tree from ca.. am so hoping for a couple of seeds he promised. like to hear your over all thoughts on L.T. thanks!!


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 4, 2017)

daftpunk said:


> You carry on leading the revolution, lol hal and hey maybe we can meet up again if i come to live in Colorado in the not too distant future.
> 
> 
> Meet up again huh? Hi Multi.
> ...


 
Alternative facts?

What happened to you bro? Texas women got you all messed up in the head?


I looked at your grow bro, thanks for that. I don't have to worry about the U.K. taking market share when the world market opens.

No bragging clown, just stating an opportunity that I seized upon. If you had any common sense, you would realize that big changes are happening in the Cannabis world and I choose to do what I can to stop the tide of business suits trying to take over. Money, ha, that doesn't drive me at all, it's the challenge of seeing how much herb I can really grow. I am from the old skool fool....Overgrow the World.

BTW...Colorado is a wise choice, you would never survive in Cali.


----------



## daftpunk (Feb 4, 2017)

Weedhopper what does a pothead act like as i am not one lol, i grow and occasionally i may have the smallest amount of weed less than 0.10 gms in a single skinner cigerette and i go under in two drags.
Daftpunk


----------



## daftpunk (Feb 4, 2017)

I would survive anywhere you cock, as i have survival skills, you looked at my grow , i am surprised you have the time. you world conquering connoisseur marijuana growing master.
Anyway Hal what's with the texan woman i never been to texas nor spoke to a texan man or woman, you should put down you crack pipe and think before you type.
i am soooo glad you won't take over the u.k. market, pmsl, btw you are a commercial grower for profit, i am the complete opposite.
Well what can i say, you are challenged by the amount of weed you can grow-for profit!!!
Something to tell the grand kids maybe one day.
Congrats.
Rotflmoa
Daftpunk


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 4, 2017)

Hackerman said:


> Hey Hal, with all that new hiring going on can you make room for me when I come out?
> 
> 50 years (next year) of personal growing experience. 20 years in my business dealing with bureaucrats from Washington and another 15 years running other people's businesses as a consultant.
> 
> ...


 

I will be running a water reclaimer, which basically R/o's your runoff water back to 0 ppm at only a 3% loss. So far, no big talks yet on Cannabis water usage. 
I actually worked with the State on an outdoor grow this year, 22,000 sq/ft. We installed a water meter to determine complete water usage from planting to harvest. 440,000 gallons to produce 2150 lbs. This is super minimal water usage as compared to Almond producers for instance.

The political side has been interesting Hackerman. I have had to hire a couple of political consultants to guide me thru the sea of upcoming regulation. I have found that how you get introduced to the political players is everything. Vetting process is critical, or you get no play.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 4, 2017)

daftpunk said:


> You carry on leading the revolution, lol hal and hey maybe we can meet up again if i come to live in Colorado in the not too distant future.


 

See old friend...you used the word "again". "Maybe we can meet up again". Same old Multi, never that clever.

Now piss off from this site, you have wasted enough of my time. Sad little man.


----------



## daftpunk (Feb 4, 2017)

How can you make the assumption i am little from my typing!!!
Now stop with the cussing as you american fags say.
Did you have to re read it to notice i stated that fact, this shows very limited intelligence.
Multi!! what/who is multi!!
I realise time is money in your small minded world but to normal people it's living life and having fun.
Now pull ya panties from ya butt and start actin like a grown man, alas in a childs body.
Daftpunk.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 4, 2017)

pmsl? I only know one guy that uses that. This thread is now closed. Hire Hackerman NCH.


----------

